# Biting Games...



## Mica (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi to all,

i am new to this forum and wrote an introduction post, but to introduce myself again, my name is Jacqueline and my (used to be) sweet little girls name is Mica.

I have had her about 7 months, she was hand raised and had her wings clipped when i got her. I had no problems at all and she started wolf whistling and chirping away all the time - also imitating the telephone which can be a bit problematic with the neighbours asking me why my phone rings all day.

Anyway her wings grew back and she flew everywhere - i could not have a shower without her. She also got a little aggressive and starting biting my ears when she was on my shoulder and at odd times my fingers etc. And, she stopped her whistling, chirping and chattering almost completely cos she would fly to me.

Anyway, my boyfriend is joining me here in AUstralia and i am really scared of losing Mica (i lost my first bird when someone let her go about 20 years ago) so i just had her wings clipped again.

She was really depressed for a day or so but she is better now, my questions are...has anyone experienced anything like this aggressive behaviour and will it go away if she is more dependent on me do you think? And, it has been just me and her until now so do you think she will get jealous with my boyfriend in the house? He loves her from photos so he is not a problem..... Should i get her a friend? I would rather not to be honest cos i love playing with her and i heard that she will be less playfull. 

Any advice welcome. excuse the mistakes, she walks on the keyboard and wants to chew the mouse cord.

Thanks

Jacqueline


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Firstly, it sounds like you have a male, not a female. The imitating things and wolf whistling is a male behavior. 

Do you know his age? he could be going through a hormonal stage which every 'tiel will go through earlier or later on. It's usually a natural thing to be 'nippy' so all you have to do is take it like a grain of salt. Also DON'T react to any biting he does, that shows that he can continue to do this and he'll keep getting a reaction whenever he bites you. 

Jealously can happen when your boyfriend is there, he's your 'mate' therefore anyone else near you or in the house is going to be a threat I guess you could say - all you need to do is continue to hang out with him, give him some treats and let him know you love him even if there's another person there.


----------



## Mica (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi again,

Thanks for your insight!!Yeah i thought she could be a boy as well but i asked the breeder who cut her(his?) wings on Sunday and he said she was a girl - although she is only about 8 months old, and a whitefaced pied (I think) so it could be hard to tell. I will try to attach a recent pic.

Do not react to the biting? I've tried!!! But it hurts, she bites the middle partof the ear, not the lobe and i usually get a fright and chastise her with a sharp Mica!! i have noticed (only tonight actually) that she does this about the same time so maybe she is tired??? She bites my fingers if the scratching gets slow but thats not a problem.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it is hard to sex a tiel from just looking at them unless the breeder did a dna i would have to say you have a male the wolf whistle is a male traite and yes i agree with solace can be a hormonal stage for the biting


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww he is gorgeous  It could be hormones or just the terrible two stage. Here is a link about hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

all the noises points to male you can not visually sex any pied including a white face pied (which your right that's what yours is) 

also - no more allowing him on your shoulder When birds are allowed on the shoulders they get dominate (not all but most do) and also don't allow him to be higher then eye level of the shortest person in the house This causes dominance issues as well

A lot of people disagree with this BUT it has been a proven fact with every bird in my house From the budgies clear up to the Quakers


----------



## Mica (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your help and advice - i checked out the link for the hormonal behaviour and it sounds just about right - spot on in fact.

I am still calling her 'her' tho, just seems strange to say he....but i will try and thanks for the gorgeous comment, i think she liked that one

More advice.....i have been thinking of getting her a play gym but she just seems to want to be with me, rather than out of her cage amusing herself - i read the posts about Skye gettiing upset and Mica doesn't do this as such, she would just fly around to find me, now she just calls but not in distress, more annoyance that i left the room. What do you think?

Thanks so much

Jacqueline

p.s. also PLEASE how do i stop her from wanting to get on the keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww the keyboard  I just left for one second to get something and I come back to 4 keys pulled out, even though Spike knew I could still see him. I would just give your little girl/guy something she likes more than the keyboard. I would also just keep removing her from it, it gets to be great excersize for your arms


----------

